# New Goats in 5 wks



## mtman1849 (Dec 24, 2011)

I will have two baby bucklings in about 5 wks they will either be Alpine/Nubian cross or the will be Alpine/Saanen cross they will be a week old when we get them and that I think is good and bad, good for the bonding bad cause of the years it will be before I can use them. I guess I can carry my own pack till then. I know raising them from this age will be a job I guess it is a good thing my wife doesn't work.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

That is so cool. 
Careful not to over feed. More is not better.
I have never bottle fed mine yet. So am unsure
what amount is safe. there is others here that 
can help with the raiseing and care of young ones.
Can not wait for photos...


----------



## Cache Goats (Aug 24, 2011)

I bottle fed one of mine but I didn't start until he was two weeks old. I fed him two bottles a day that were about 12 oz. I did that until he was 8 weeks. During that time he was in the pasture with the other small goats too.


----------



## imported_ashley (Jun 9, 2011)

I found bottle feeding to not be too bad... I am new to goats as well, and bottle raised my first two this year. They were a couple of days old when I brought them home. Its really busy, they got fed about 6ish hours at first but quickly we got to where we were doing every 8 hours. I let them eat until they were full, and got a feel for how much they needed, and then when they were feeling gluttonous you knew and you could keep them from over eating. At least with mine, it was pretty easy to tell how much they needed, a couple of times they seemed ravenous and I over fed them, resulting in a tummy ache and runny poo... but this is a learning situation for me to! If I can do it, anyone can! Good luck, this place is a great resource!


----------



## mtman1849 (Dec 24, 2011)

The ones I am getting will be a week old. I used to raise goats about 10yrs ago. I did it then just because we liked having them around. My wife is actually pretty good at getting them to do what she wants. We had a billy back then that would walk with her to the mailbox and back which was about a mile, we lived way back in the woods back then. I had no idea that they could be used for pack animals. I have been doing a lot of reading on how to feed babies and there is about as many opinions on how to do that as there are breeds of goats. I haven't found anyone here on the east coast that has pack goats of there own maybe I will be the first in NC I doubt it though.


----------

